# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  فایل exe

## mrs225

با سلام دوستان برنامه نویس
من میخواهم فایل exe رو در res ویژوال بیسیک قرار بدم و از طریق open فایل در مسیر مشخص بنویسیم 
اما وقتی به  روش output فایل می نویسیم حجم فایل برنامه نصف فایل اصلی میشود
اما وقتی به   روش باینری  فایل  می نویسیم برنامه اصلا اجرا نمی شود ایا روشی دیگر برای نوشتن فایل exe هست

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
فايل كه بايد با روش باينري نوشته بشه ولي متغيري كه باهاش ريسورس رو مي‌خونيد حتما بايد از نوع byte باشه نه string

----------

